# FBE slim line pen



## arkie (Jun 2, 2012)

[attachment=6320]
Flanked by a couple of canary wood slims.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2012)

nice work sharp arkie


----------



## BarbS (Jun 2, 2012)

arkie said:


> Flanked by a couple of canary wood slims.



Sweet Pens!


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice turns. Rick


----------



## JimH (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice pens!!


----------



## EricJS (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice pens. That FBE is beautiful stuff.


----------



## JMC (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

Great job!!!
I really like the flaming box elder.


----------

